# Funniest Flaring Pictures



## BlueEyes (Jul 19, 2011)

I think bettas are hilarious when you take pictures and videos of them flaring, especially when the pictures are head on with them. 

So come on, show me your best and funniest angry betta fish!


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

Hmm. Flaring. Think I can come up with something.  It's in my sig..but since you asked, I'll post here. Oh, with the sound on.  It's not nearly funny without it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHwcY6xac0E


----------



## BlueEyes (Jul 19, 2011)

Haha that was great. 

Anybody else?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL what a great vid!! I loved the still of the fish subbed "whatcha think 'bout that?" I died.

Here's Lakitu when we learned he doesn't like to be pointed at :lol:


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

dragonflie that is so cool! I have a good pic of one of my boys i just have to find it *goes to rummage through picture library*


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Here it is! I snapped the picture at the right time, this is the only one i have of him also if you can see in my avi is a picture of fred flaring


----------



## Findlay (Jul 22, 2011)

Here are a few of my boys...
The first is Haku. It's funny to me because he is super laid back and very rarely flares!
Second is Lysander, my lil angry supermodel  the warp of the glass makes it look funny... his face really isn't all mushed in, I swear lol

I tried! :lol:


----------



## BlueEyes (Jul 19, 2011)

Hahaha these are all great. 
I'm having a really terrible evening, so this is helping a lot.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

I hear you with the bad evening. go to the lounge and look at the what if thread, it will make you laugh, I also have a fish named haku!


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

BlueEyes said:


> Hahaha these are all great.
> I'm having a really terrible evening, so this is helping a lot.


Aw.  I know it's not bettas, but it still might make you giggle. 

Corydoras vs Dwarf gourami.

Ok the story is...I had just upgraded my tank size, complete with new decor, new substrate. My DG was always the boisterous sort, but HATED decor change, and after this major one? Hid for almost a whole day in the cave. Managed to catch his first attempt to leave the cave on video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfiSiJuW5Y8


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

lol! Poor DG!!


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

Hehe. The cories are so whimsical half they time they don't notice when they bang into something, such as in that video lol.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Corvis: Hey, who's the most handsome betta? Who? ME! . . . . wait . . . . I hate me!! *Massive flareage*


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Cute little Jello.. He was the one that started my addiction.  haha


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

be skurred, lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Mr. "I Will Flare At Anything" Anderson
View attachment 35566

View attachment 35565

Mr. "You Can't See My Transparent Beard" Riceball
View attachment 35567


And although I haven't managed to get a video of it, my HM Sherman craaaacks me up when he flares. He doesn't really flare so much as make these funny little "putt putt" moves around his tank. It's hard to describe. I'll try to get a video.

Here's the video, sorry for the glare in parts of it. But you can see the funny moves he makes when he's all riled up.
http://s1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff456/SakuraNeko8/?action=view&current=MVI_1346.mp4


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Here are some pictures of one of my show females flaring. She's a flare monster.


----------



## BlueEyes (Jul 19, 2011)

Ha this is making me feel loads better guys. I love you so much. 

Tisia : He's adorable and hilarious. I want to make that my avatar picture. 

Sakura : I read in the No self control thread about his psycho flaring. I was at a new pet store today and I picked up a little bitty betta's cup and he flared and looked like he was trying to look so big and bad. It made me giggle.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

BlueEyes, I'm glad we could cheer you up. Nothing is better than some bettas flaring.  And yes, Anderson is psycho. :roll:

Dragonlady, your show betta is beautiful!


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

Dragonlady said:


> Here are some pictures of one of my show females flaring. She's a flare monster.




this is a GORGEOUS betta!



i posted on the other flaring thread but:










my baby betta.


----------



## Foxell (Mar 13, 2011)

Jango flaring at himself


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Wow, Jango has stunning coloring! And check out the flare. You go big guy!


----------



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

omg Foxell- i ran away from my computer... Jango's flare is terrifying! (and absolutely adorable!!)


----------



## BlueEyes (Jul 19, 2011)

Jango is beautiful, and ferocious. Haha, these pics are great.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks hmckin20 ! :-D I guess she does look pretty good for a female that recently spawned. I don't see any other female bettas flaring on this thread yet. Hint hint.


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

Dragonlady said:


> Thanks hmckin20 ! :-D I guess she does look pretty good for a female that recently spawned. I don't see any other female bettas flaring on this thread yet. Hint hint.


There was one in the video I posted.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Shame one you draglonflie. Now I have to go back and look. :lol:


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

Lol. She is near...2/3 or so mark? I don't recall, but I believe near the end.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I went back and I still could not find it. Could you post it again? ;-)


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Here is my DTPK girl Lilo doing a mini flare :-D...


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

Dragonlady said:


> I went back and I still could not find it. Could you post it again? ;-)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHwcY6xac0E


----------

